# Storm wed-friday in Northeast



## Ruanolik (Nov 22, 2005)

Hoping for the best


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

That map is so screwed up right now. Im in the light blue part in ND, and we havent seen any snow today, and yet the white part of the map in ND has goten a couple of inches already today. They say around here we are suppose to get up to 12 inches, but wheres the freakin snow, its gonna be just like last time, a crapshoot.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*They are saying...*

They are saying any where from 12" to a mix up to 2' for us,here we go again.
I swear they do this every Monday so people book Hotel rooms for the next week.
Hurry up and wait.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Oh well, nothing for PA.


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh great I am in the mix to rain part in Ct, Just lovely ! we got 4 inches on the ground that is slowly melting but add rain on top of that and boy will that be a mess and a half ! !!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am hoping for all snow or all rain, none of this mix crap. I don't want 6" of concrete.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

still nothing here, but you go 40 miles west and they have gotten 6 inches today. :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The local stations are calling for a heavy wet 6" and then 1/4" of ice on top of that.


----------



## firefly98 (Feb 15, 2007)

Snow forecast for my area but they are calling for a 1/2" or more of ice about 45 min south of me.


----------



## Ruanolik (Nov 22, 2005)

Updated forcast showing 6-10 for the maine coast, and 8-12 inland.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ruanolik;379729 said:


> Updated forcast showing 6-10 for the maine coast, and 8-12 inland.


Where did you see that forcasted at Ruanolik? I live along the Maine coast, last I heard was 3-6 on accuweather. But on the roadio all day they have been saying 6-10 and 8-12 like you said.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Expecting about 6 inches up here, i just don't want all that rain.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm hearing 6-10 inches in my area of NH


----------

